# Stage Collapse at Miami Ultra Festival



## rochem (Mar 14, 2013)

Stage Collapsed at Site of Ultra Music Festival: Miami Fire-Rescue | NBC 6 South Florida


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 14, 2013)

"Self regulation" of our industry has it's days number, of that I am sure.


----------



## cmckeeman (Mar 14, 2013)

From what i have been reading it was that the lighting or LED rig fell.


----------



## Lsly (Mar 14, 2013)

You can see the event online
EarthCam - Miami and the Beaches Cam
Go to the archive and look at the hours 7-8pm, event is about 7:42. It takes 10 mins for emergency services to arrive.
Send good thoughts to those who were hurt.

LS


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 14, 2013)

based on what I saw on facebook it was the Swedish House Mafia touring rig that fell...


----------



## AYT93 (Mar 15, 2013)

Does anyone know any details from what happened? 
The news keeps saying that it was during the installation, but from the looks of that video that Lsly posted I'm drawn to think that this was post installation, after all it looks like the screen is on and being used. 


I hope that the people hurt are well soon.


----------



## atdemeo (Mar 15, 2013)

AYT93 said:


> Does anyone know any details from what happened?



Here is the info I have gathered from the news reports:
*It was NOT a stage collapse.* Towards the end of the Ultra Main Stage load-in, the rigging failed on a roughly 8' by 30' LED wall as it was being flown out. The falling unit injured 4 workers, 2 critically, though at this time only one is reported to be in critical condition. 
As seen in the video, emergency vehicles responded around 10 minutes after the screen fell, but reports indicate that here was an onsite emergency response team that responded almost immediately.
Further work has been postponed until structural engineers, OSHA and Miami Authorities investigate the cause, and survey the rig for structural integrity in the daylight tomorrow morning. If everything clears, the festival will be allowed to finalize the load-in and begin the show as scheduled.



AYT93 said:


> The news keeps saying that it was during the installation, but from the looks of that video that Lsly posted I'm drawn to think that this was post installation, after all it looks like the screen is on and being used.



The rig was most likely powered for testing and troubleshooting purposes as that usually occurs towards the end of an install. However, if everything was already operational at that point, then I would say that the design team/programmers were settling into their overnight cueing session while the install crew was wrapping up on stage, thus explaining the content on the screens and the workers below. Actual progress on any show of this size can be misleading. Just because the larger elements of the rig are in place and working doesn't mean that the many smaller supporting components are installed. For instance, the audio interface & monitor set-up, the on-deck lighting/video package, pyrotechnics & effects, automation, masking, and anything else on the actual stage (not above it) can not be installed until the overhead gear is in place, as it would be in the way. Ultra is one of the largest music festivals in the world, I'm sure there was still plenty to be done.


An article I read last week indicated that the Ultra Stage features some new and advanced automation and staging, referring to it as: "The most technically advanced and largest concert stage designs in history." I'd be interested in finding out more about the specific gear, and if the failure is related to any of the new technology featured in the rig.


My thoughts and prayers go out to the injured workers and their families. Hopefully everyone pulls through.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 15, 2013)

Here's a clip of the LED Panel falling, linked from the Facebook group, Dodgy Technicians. Starts around 29 seconds in.

[video=facebook;747583610126]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=747583610126[/video]


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Mar 15, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> "Self regulation" of our industry has it's days number, of that I am sure.



I Agree.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 15, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> "Self regulation" of our industry has it's days number, of that I am sure.


Particularly exacerbated by the media (and sometimes members of our own industry) referring to every rigging mishap as a "stage collapse." Not to make light of the situation, but a video panel falling is hardly the same issue as the Indiana State Fair.
.


----------



## Van (Mar 15, 2013)

If you watch the video Dave linked to, you'll notice that right before the arc flash of the power cables separating there is movement on deck in the DSR area. It looks like someone was directly below where the arc-flash happened. They move downstage then SL, ultimately getting pinned underneath the collapsing rig DSL. 

Well on the upside, I highly doubt OSHA will find fault with a Union this time...


----------



## porkchop (Mar 15, 2013)

Van said:


> Well on the upside, I highly doubt OSHA will find fault with a Union this time...



I'm not sure that's an upside. A local stage labor company (Of which Ultra uses several if memory serves) isn't likely to have as much legal backing behind it compared to an IATSE local. This may make them an even more likely fall guy for the blame.


----------



## StNic54 (Mar 18, 2013)

From a friend: 
"The stage is still up and is fine, an LED wall rigged by one if the touring crews snagged the SR sidefill when they were flying it out.
Since the screens were cheeseboro'd on and no safety cables were used, a domino effect ensued...
One of my friends was on the crew on that show and was one of the first responders to help dig out the people the screen landed on."

Live Design also has a write up on the show at livedesign.com where they briefly mention the accident but acknowledge all the parties involved in the show.

I don't believe this faults along the union/non-union battle lines. I also think that the stage should have been clear as the motors went out, but that's not always easy to do.

Either way, local media was very quick to sensationalize this one.

Hopefully a report is soon released on this one.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 19, 2013)

StNic54 said:


> Since the screens were cheeseboro'd on and no safety cables were used, a domino effect ensued...



Is this the common/proper way to hang a large LED wall?


----------



## StNic54 (Mar 19, 2013)

It all depends on the design of the screen. We looked at a $1 mil screen from Barco and its Chinese knockoff and they rigged completely differently. I'm waiting on the safety reports now - hopefully we'll see something soon.


----------

